
Show HN: Sidedoor – College acceptances made easy - justswim
https://www.kapwing.com/sidedoor
======
justswim
One of the biggest problems that I've faced in my life has been getting
admitted to a top university. At some top schools, the acceptance rate can be
as low as 4 or 5% of applicants. It's way too competitive. So, I set out to
solve this pain point and the result is Sidedoor.

Sidedoor partners with coaches at the nation's top university to guarantee
your admission at colleges including Yale, USC, and many more.

In just a few clicks, you'll be able to reserve a spot at the school of your
choice. No legacy status required. And don't worry, you don't need to be
athletic - just wealthy!

Hope you enjoy the service, and please let me know your thoughts!

